# Inputting calcs for grain BeerSmith 2 android



## mrsupraboy (8/5/14)

Does this look like the right details I put in for Joe white

I took the details from the national homebrew website


----------



## Black n Tan (8/5/14)

I know with the desktop version you can simply go to "add-ons" and imports the specs for 13 JW grains. Do you have a desk top version?


----------



## Black n Tan (8/5/14)

Here are the settings from the add-on for JW 
[SIZE=26pt]Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe [/SIZE]




[SIZE=26pt]White) [/SIZE]
[SIZE=13pt]Australia
Joe White Maltings [/SIZE]
[SIZE=13pt]Yield: [/SIZE][SIZE=13pt]82.23 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=13pt]Potential: [/SIZE][SIZE=13pt]1.038[/SIZE]
[SIZE=13pt]Coarse Fine Diff: [/SIZE][SIZE=13pt]0.00 % [/SIZE][SIZE=13pt]Moisture: [/SIZE][SIZE=13pt]4.00[/SIZE]
[SIZE=13pt]Diastatic Power: [/SIZE][SIZE=13pt]320.0 [/SIZE][SIZE=13pt]Inventory: [/SIZE][SIZE=13pt]0.00 kg [/SIZE]


[SIZE=13pt]Type: [/SIZE][SIZE=13pt]Grain[/SIZE]
[SIZE=13pt]Color: [/SIZE][SIZE=13pt]5.9[/SIZE]
[SIZE=13pt]Max In Batch: [/SIZE][SIZE=13pt]100.0 % [/SIZE][SIZE=13pt]Must Mash: [/SIZE][SIZE=13pt]TRUE [/SIZE][SIZE=13pt]Protein: [/SIZE][SIZE=13pt]10.5[/SIZE]
[SIZE=13pt]IBU: [/SIZE][SIZE=13pt]0.0 [/SIZE]




[SIZE=13pt]Notes: [/SIZE][SIZE=13pt]Base malt for all ales and many lagers. Traditional ales, pale ales, darker specials. Fully modified, full bodied flavour. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Created with [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]BeerSmith [/SIZE]


----------



## mrsupraboy (8/5/14)

Is there a addon for the mobile app


----------



## Aydos (8/5/14)

mrsupraboy said:


> Is there a addon for the mobile app


No I asked the developer and he doesn't have anything planned either


----------

